# Beyond all those Reviews...



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Why?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Sigh…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You forgot the obligatory political remark in the title.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, it should serve you well


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rick, some people just can't help themselves. But I can't understand why these people would like a sawstop, after all, it's black too.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Nailbanger,

You hit the nail on the head, so to speak.

Thank you for the good laugh this morning.

Greg


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Greg, you are welcome. I am a carpenter, so aim is important.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If I could even afford one, I might still not buy one. Still, great saw and good luck with it.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Am I still the only person who bouthg one of these things, hated it and sold it?


----------

